# What kind of ant is this?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you in general?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't know what type of ant that is but generally you get better results with a bait like Terro than a spray. Ants will carry the bait back to their nest. Spray just gets the ones that it hits or travel that route shortly after and doesn't do anything to get rid of the colony. When using bait you do not want to use the spray.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Seven powder/dust applied around the perimeter of the house will prevent ants from entering the house .


----------



## droopylee95 (Aug 14, 2017)

tireshark said:


> A bunch of these tiny ants will occasionally show up in my kitchen, and I wanted to identify them to treat with pest spray.
> 
> I also want to treat for BR/wolf spiders... I spray about once or twice a year, and in the past I've used Lambdastar 9.7 CS, Cyzmic CS, and Onslaught Fastcap. I figure any of those will still work fine, but open to any input.
> 
> ...


In Virginia we call the pee ants. Terro works great on them. I usually use the gel. They carry it back to nest then feed it to the colony.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

They usually come after one or two things, food and water.

That said I like to use Bifen it,

If you don't need many gallons of spray or not in the mood for mixing, Ortho Home Defense, IS Bifen its premade.









Ortho Home Defense 1 gal. Insect Killer for Indoor & Perimeter2 Ready-To-Use Trigger Sprayer 022081004 - The Home Depot


Don't just kills bugs; create a bug barrier with Ortho Home Defense Insect Killer for Indoor & Perimeter2 Ready-to-Use. Whether you have ants, spiders, roaches or other home-invading insects, you can count on Ortho to keep them out. Simply spray Ortho Home Defense around the perimeter of your...



www.homedepot.com





EDIT, I enjoy watching wolf spiders hunt, they can see you and watch you from many feet away.
Really I think they are kinda cool 

But not IN the house, they generally don't come into the house unless they have something to hunt.
They live in a burrow in the ground...no webs.


----------



## glynjonesjohn (7 mo ago)

Possibly an Argentine Ant. If you squish one like I do they will leave a unique odor on your finger tips. Musk smell so I'm told.


----------



## blue and 17 (7 mo ago)

terro works wonders and is reasonable at HD


----------

